# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Ministro de Agricultura presenta a nuevo jefe del SENASA, Américo Flórez

## Bruno Cillóniz

*· Ingeniero agrónomo toma la posta de manos de Oscar Domínguez.* *· Implementará programa de sanidad agraria por US$ 101 millones con aporte del BID.* *· Se abrieron 15 mercados internacionales para 24 productos de origen vegetal y animal*     
El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton Muñoz, presentó hoy al nuevo jefe del Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (SENASA), Ing. Américo Jesús Florez Medina, en el marco de una ceremonia efectuada en la sede institucional del organismo sanitario en La Molina. 
“Uno de los principales retos de Américo Florez será la implementación del Programa de Desarrollo de Sanidad Agraria e Inocuidad Agroalimentaria 2009-2013, que acaba de ser aprobado por el MEF, con una inversión de US$ 101 millones, de los cuales 25 millones son aportes del BID”, sostuvo el ministro de Agricultura. 
Américo Florez, ingeniero agrónomo de profesión con 37 años de años de fructífera labor en la actividad pública y privada, sucede en el cargo a Oscar Domínguez, quien estuvo liderando exitosamente el accionar de SENASA en los últimos 15 meses y que ahora retornará a sus labores en la Dirección de Sanidad Animal de esa entidad. 
El último miércoles fue publicada en la gaceta de normas legales del diario “El Peruano” la resolución suprema No. 005-2009-AG, que designó a Américo Florez como jefe del SENASA, y cuya norma lleva la firma del Presidente de la República, Alan García y el titular de Agricultura.   *Continuar labor* 
En su discurso, el ministro Leyton recalcó la importancia que cumple el SENASA en la apertura de nuevos mercados, como ha quedado demostrado con la firma e implementación del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con los EEUU, y la suscripción de diversos protocolos fitosanitarios como el alcanzado con la República Popular de China. 
Asimismo, reiteró que otro de los retos es no sólo garantizar la calidad de los alimentos que van al mercado exterior sino también por aquellos que son de consumo interno, para que el consumidor nacional se vea beneficiado con el accionar del SENASA en materia de control de calidad sanitaria de animales y vegetales. 
Por su parte, el flamante jefe del SENASA anunció una política de diálogo y puertas abiertas para llevar adelante una gestión orientada a contribuir a la seguridad alimentaria del país, en circunstancias de una difícil coyuntura económica internacional. 
Florez resaltó el trabajo desempeñado en los años recientes por los directores, profesionales y técnicos del SENASA en la apertura de nuevos mercados, y aseguró que “vamos a tener una cultura de productos sanos para garantizar la seguridad alimentaria porque la producción de alimentos es una actividad noble”. 
Finalmente, el saliente jefe del organismo, Oscar Domínguez, dijo que en los años anteriores el SENASA había contribuido de manera decidida en la apertura de 15 mercados internacionales para 24 diversos productos nacionales sean de origen animal o vegetal. Se destacan el acceso de los cítricos a China, la banana a Costa Rica y la uva a la India, entre otros artículos. 
También mencionó la remisión del expediente presentado ante la Organización Mundial de Sanidad para declarar 17 regiones del Perú como zonas libres de fiebre aftosa, siendo uno de los logros de mayor de relevancia obtenidos por esa entidad del sector Agricultura.   *Fuente:* *www.minag.gob.pe** (06/02/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura presentará libro Pequeña Agricultura y Gastronomía Luis Ginocchio Balcázar... Conociendo el nuevo Ministro de Agricultura del Perú Artículo: Designan nuevo presidente del directorio de Agrobanco y jefe del INIA Artículo: Designan a Juan Rheineck nuevo viceministro de Agricultura Ing. Adolfo De Córdova Vélez es el nuevo Ministro de Agricultura

----------

